# Who like or dislikes this years 2nd goose season?



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

Personally I like more of a separation beween the regular season and Jan. late season and I also like having goose in with ducks and visa versa. It wasn't that long ago most hunters wanted geese and ducks together and we didn't have it that way. Wonder who thought of this bright idea anyways. Just saying, nuttin personal. lol


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

I like the new dates. I wish we could get a couple more days in septermber. Seems the past couple years we get some fresh birds around here the last day or two.

I hear there might be a change in the goose seasons.

More the most part we get to shoot ducks and geese together. Besides we get a few days of goose after duck closes. That's when we will see post like "WHY IS DUCK CLOSED?!?!?! they are everywhere!"


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of the new dates as I always enjoy a good combo hunt. Plus, it's easier scouting for geese in a field than ducks.

The dates don't irk me quite as much as the duck dates do though, as it seems we usually have a decent # of geese around to get after regardless of when the season dates fall. Sure is a bunch around right now though. I kind of like the idea of no split and just run it the same as duck. Give the geese most of the month of Dec. off and hit em again hard in Jan.


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

I've already said my peace about this nonsense of a date change on the MI forum at the 'Fuge.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

The dates don't bother me much at all- the limits do. It isn't worth my time to set up a whole field spread to shoot 2 geese- unless of course one in sporting an orange collar and you have him pegged. That is honestly the only time I've targeted geese in the last couple years during the 2 limit season.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

Ieatantlers said:


> The dates don't bother me much at all- the limits do. It isn't worth my time to set up a whole field spread to shoot 2 geese- unless of course one in sporting an orange collar and you have him pegged. That is honestly the only time I've targeted geese in the last couple years during the 2 limit season.


I think if we had a 3 bird limit, you would see a very short season...like the late '90's and early 2000's. Doesn't help things we are one of the first states to get a crack @ MVP/SJBP birds.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

I voted "Dont Care", but after thinking about it I guess I am actually somewhat in favor of it. I really dont target waterfowl much during deer season, so the closure doesnt really bother me. I always see tons of ducks and fair amounts of geese during the month of December, so I think I might actually get some use out of the extended season this year. Although, as mentioned setting up a goose spread to shoot two geese is almost not even worth it.


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

I really like hunting geese on thanksgiving weekend. I'll still be out there trying for the ducks though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

I can see a quiet time, but the time they picked is to late in the season.
They should have closed it two or three weeks ago, then open it back up the week of thanksgiving til the end of ducks. And ya run the whole thing out to heck with that split, I "Hate" it.........

Then they would have an additional three weeks until Jan....... The south guys take advantage of the Jan geese, up here they're pretty much gone.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

i don't deer hunt and the bulk of my duck hunting this time of year i'm trying to target dry fields and usually have geese using the same fields

mid-late nov seems to be peak migration numbers around here too
i'd personally prefer to just have no split, but he t-giving split was an OK compromise.

if you live on the west side, geese are really the only thing we got going for us consistently... sucks to have the season closed during some of the best numbers of the year.


----------



## 1fish (Oct 2, 2006)

I voted don't care. Season's are what they are, I just deal with it and make due. For me personally, I have a tough time finding fields to hunt during gun deer season anyhow, most landowners say come back in December or January. During regular duck season, I rarely target geese so it really has no impact on my season to not be able to shoot geese right now. If some geese happen to fly in while I'm targeting ducks and I have to let them fly, so be it, they'll get plenty of attention in about 6 weeks.

But I do feel as if that extra week after the close of regular duck is kind of wasted. Not real sure there's many that will go through the effort only be able to take 2 geese with no opportunity to also harvest ducks. For me personally, I'll let the birds rest until the late goose season. 

I know it doesn't fit the framework, but I'd rather had that extra week the last week of December since I get the 30th and 31st off of work as holidays. Guessing others do too, that would have been two additional hunting days that I wouldn't have to take vacation for.


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

I see the ones that don't like the season this year are at 75% right now with 17% that like it and 7% that don't care. Who are the ones adviced this to the powers to be and where did they get there stats from. This kinda thing just makes me mad when someone with the power takes it upon themselves to do what they want. It adds another 7 days or so for my business but I prefer the last several years. Bring goose in on Thanksgiving and leave it be. 

Seems like someone had a personal agenda.


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Coldwater Charters said:


> I see the ones that don't like the season this year are at 75% right now with 17% that like it and 7% that don't care. Who are the ones adviced this to the powers to be and where did they get there stats from. This kinda thing just makes me mad when someone with the power takes it upon themselves to do what they want. It adds another 7 days or so for my business but I prefer the last several years. Bring goose in on Thanksgiving and leave it be.
> 
> Seems like someone had a personal agenda.


 
LOL. It seems to me that that casual and fair weather waterfowl hunters in this state seem to get more say in how the seasons lay out than the guy that is out there day in and day out pursuing birds. Maybe if I start hunting only when the weather is nice and it's not deer season I might start to matter.:evilsmile


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

How quick people forget the reasons behind the season dates...it's about the money. if the DNRE can set the seasons to make more people buy a license, even though they may only hunt a week or two of the season, they are going to do it. got to look at things as if it was a business, sorry just the facts of life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

waterfowlhunter83 said:


> How quick people forget the reasons behind the season dates...it's about the money. if the DNRE can set the seasons to make more people buy a license, even though they may only hunt a week or two of the season, they are going to do it. got to look at things as if it was a business, sorry just the facts of life.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
True, but I believe the season start date would not affect how many license are sold. The same people will continue to buy the same licenses regardless.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

waterfowlhunter83 said:


> How quick people forget the reasons behind the season dates...it's about the money. if the DNRE can set the seasons to make more people buy a license, even though they may only hunt a week or two of the season, they are going to do it. got to look at things as if it was a business, sorry just the facts of life.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


ding ding. 

theres no personal agenda that got those dates moved...DNR-e tossed that option out there in order to sell more licenses (increase participation, longer season). 

again, i don't care, i'm not a goose hunter....but people got to start thinking about why things happen and stop jumping to conclusions or blaming an individual with nothing to base it on. If the dates moved because of 1 persons agenda....name them, thats a pretty big claim.


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

I must be severely missing something...How does moving a few days in November to later in December A. sell more licenses, B. Cater to the fairweather hunters when I can't think of many years its nicer in Mid December than Thanksgiving

How many guys really are hammering ducks and geese together? Me personally, I voted yes I like it for the simple fact that when Duck Season closes December 5th IF goose season closed that day as well, I would be doing absolutely nothing until the 2 day late season. I would MUCH rather sacrifice a couple days of having the off chance of shooting ducks and geese together to have a few more days of being outdoors and staying active and also to catch some of the largest pushes of geese that come through traditionally when in most years we are sitting with no later dates to catch the migrants coming through from iceup finally getting the big water frozen to the north


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

BigR said:


> How many guys really are hammering ducks and geese together?


every goose field i've tried to get on since halloween has had ducks and geese in the same field. Can't say i've hammered them because of permission issues - mostly other crews, deer hunters, 'no hunting' land owners. In a perfect world where everyone said "yes" - 2 goose/duck combo hunts a week in dry corn on different fields all of november (at least this year) would be completely doable.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

BigR said:


> I must be severely missing something...How does moving a few days in November to later in December A. sell more licenses, B. Cater to the fairweather hunters when I can't think of many years its nicer in Mid December than


I was referring to season dates in general...I think guys are starting to talk more about duck season than goose season...or at least that is the feeling I get with the several WMI threads floating around.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

BigR said:


> I must be severely missing something...How does moving a few days in November to later in December A. sell more licenses, B. Cater to the fairweather hunters when I can't think of many years its nicer in Mid December than Thanksgiving


translates into more hunter trips. this is the big "value" that dnr rates high in their matrix. Hunter trips translates into more licenses. I know it sounds weird but it does. The longer you can have a season open, more chances to sell license.

just an example: season opens dec. 4th (after duck closes)...hunter A find a field full of geese. Hunter A has friends who decide to hunt with hunter A and they need a license to do so. etc...

Ever since our hunting funding became dependent on our license sales (stripped of our general funding) A lot of decisions and option changed. Hence 2 buck permits and a gazillion doe permits in deer season. Ever wondered why deer combo tags are so complicated you have to have a degree to understand them. Easier to buy 2 tags than decipher the rules on the singles...even if your only planning to shoot 1 deer. lol.


----------



## perchy87 (Mar 10, 2010)

seasons dont really matter to me..just wish i could shoot more than 2 birds..


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

The most participation would have been during the holiday season when more hunters have time off and their children would be out of school. The guides will tell you they had more groups hunting during the holiday than they will have during the first couple weeks in December when everyone has to go to school and work.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

hunting man said:


> The most participation would have been during the holiday season when more hunters have time off and their children would be out of school. The guides will tell you they had more groups hunting during the holiday than they will have during the first couple weeks in December when everyone has to go to school and work.


disagree, a lot of those people would be hunting anyhow (deer or duck).


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

You could be wrong.

Deer hunting will be on the down side after the first couple days of rifle season. More than half will not venture out after then. 
Same thing with the waterfowlers. Half only hunt when it is nice out. 

The traditional Thanks giving goose hunt has had a huge participation by the more casual waterfowler because they have several days off work and so do their children. 

Of course what would I know? I have only been waterfowl hunting all of your life and a few years extra. :yikes:


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

hunting man said:


> You could be wrong.
> 
> Deer hunting will be on the down side after the first couple days of rifle season. More than half will not venture out after then.
> Same thing with the waterfowlers. Half only hunt when it is nice out.
> ...


So a goosehunter is more diehard than derr or duckhunter?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

I dont see anything in my statement that says anything about the die hard hunters. I did notice the words "casual hunter" in my post. I think they are the hunters we need to get out to raise hunter participation/days afield.

The die hard hunters will be out.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

hunting man said:


> I dont see anything in my statement that says anything about the die hard hunters. I did notice the words "casual hunter" in my post. I think they are the hunters we need to get out to raise hunter participation/days afield.
> 
> The die hard hunters will be out.


sorry just trying to see you point. I think your confused in that i want a late goose season. I don't personally. What i'm trying to point out is where the DNR is coming from as i've seen the argument at the meetings and why this late season adjustment come about.

I see what your trying to get at but i think its flawed thinking to justify your point. extending the season (goose start on dec 4th) equals more hunter trips. More hunter trips equals more participation. I know that your trying to argue that point directly and thats where i think your wrong is all. Maybe the DNR is wrong in how they gather their data, that you can debate if you like.

what i do know is: if these season dates are not liked, they will listen and adjust accordingly, these dates change every year.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

thedude said:


> i don't deer hunt and the bulk of my duck hunting this time of year i'm trying to target dry fields and usually have geese using the same fields
> 
> mid-late nov seems to be peak migration numbers around here too
> i'd personally prefer to just have no split, but he t-giving split was an OK compromise.
> ...


+1.................


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Meh I don't mind it really. I see geese starting to pile up around my bigger lakes with no pressure pushing them out. And as long as no hard freeze comes in soon, looks like I'll be able to hammer the geese when the season comes back around. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

I am absolutely no expert on how the dates get set like you Kid but I was under the impression, the Feds give CWAC 2 or 3 options on the season based on bird counts in the spring nesting fly overs. CWAC which are mostly private guys if not all make a recommendation to the DNR based on what the majority of their constituents (People like us)want and the Feds give them. 

Let me know if somewhere I have missed the mark on how the dates are set. 

If I am wrong and the State is the date setter I stand corrected and bow to Big Brother for knowing what is best for me and all the other 75% of the waterfowlers who thought the season before was correct. :evilsmile


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

Sorry CWC we don't all have leases, locked up ground, and the ability to hire guide services to get us on ground during firearm season. I consider myself the average joe goose hunter and 98% of the few spots I have left I don't have to pay out of pocket for do not allow goose hunting during firearm deer season, so at least for me and some other guys I know in Van Buren and Berrien Counties, we are happy, because we get an extra so many days to give it a run at those geese.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

I miss when the regular goose season started a few days after the early goose season. I had my best hunting between the early season and the second week in October. I really do not understand the need to have the opportunity to shoot both ducks and geese during most or all of duck season. 

Having the goose season early allowed for greater opportunities to hunt.

We have recently lost several days due to having goose season start with duck season.


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

BigR said:


> Sorry CWC we don't all have leases, locked up ground, and the ability to hire guide services to get us on ground during firearm season. I consider myself the average joe goose hunter and 98% of the few spots I have left I don't have to pay out of pocket for do not allow goose hunting during firearm deer season, so at least for me and some other guys I know in Van Buren and Berrien Counties, we are happy, because we get an extra so many days to give it a run at those geese.


I don't have a magic wand that allows me to hunt a vast amount of properties any more then you do during Gun deer season. In fact, where deer hunters are involved it's pretty much off limits the whole deer season not just firearm deer. So before you start casting stones on me or my job as a guide you may want to get the facts from me about the same problem you and everyone else have with deer hunters. I am not axed off all properties due to deer hunting but we are limited just like everyone else. 

My delema is this. I have one more week to do business but the options from not having ducks involved and a 2 bird goose season makes the hunts less then steller especially if you do your job and put flocks of geese in peoples face. You more then likely will be done by 2 flocks if not 3 with your limit. 

I like options over quantity of days personally, stupid on my business side but my hunting side says, lets hunt ducks and geese together as much as worldly possible. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Coldwater Charters said:


> I am absolutely no expert on how the dates get set like you Kid but I was under the impression, the Feds give CWAC 2 or 3 options on the season based on bird counts in the spring nesting fly overs. CWAC which are mostly private guys if not all make a recommendation to the DNR based on what the majority of their constituents (People like us)want and the Feds give them.
> 
> Let me know if somewhere I have missed the mark on how the dates are set.
> 
> If I am wrong and the State is the date setter I stand corrected and bow to Big Brother for knowing what is best for me and all the other 75% of the waterfowlers who thought the season before was correct. :evilsmile


to be honest, this was the first complaints i heard of it this week. I didn't even know it was different from last year til i seen the posts popped up. I rememeber it being discussed briefly at our meetings but like i said before we don't have a lot of goose hunters as we are froze almost completely out by end of november or 1st week of december.

that being said, making enough noise about it this year i'm sure it will be brought up in more detail (i will voice the opinions to our CWAC rep). I agree with the thanksgiving hunting and more overlap, always have. My points on this thread is only to reflect where the DNR came up with these options. Now the DNR could be flawed in their thinking, i'm not gonna debate that.

theres 3 reps that i have connection with. 2 are from the southwest and 1 is shiawassee. I can put anyone in contact with these 3 on here if anyone wants. just PM me.


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

I would just like to know why they changed the season from last year? Where did they get their input that made them make the change? 
I seen the change right away in August or early Sept when the regs came out and thought, man, why did they change it. To be honest it could be worse, we could have no split on the geese and no extention.


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

There were rumblings at the 2008 at CWAC meeting of some folks that wanted to maybe try it for a year but was never tabled motioned, etc., more/less behind the scenes talk. Then in 2009 several people from the public voiced it and being that a large portion of the cwac members aren't goose hunters to speak of, it was just brought up and motioned to stay the same. I was not at the 2010 meeting, but from what I hear, several people brought it up again, as well as some of the cwac members had requests from their constiuents and it was motioned to move the november dates onto the end of it to try and catch alot of the birds that are coming through alot of southern michigan due to either migration or weather induced migration due to ice up. Just to be clear, from everything I have seen, never at any single time was it suggested, mentioned, requested, etc. by any member of the DNR, this was done from public comment. Like many have said, in West, Southwest, and Southern Michigan, geese are the bread and butter bird for many folks and it was thought that maybe it would give everyone more of a shot, longer into december, before alot of ice up happens in the late season, and yes, some days of overlap would be sacrificed to try it for a year and see how it goes.

CWC in your line of work, couldn't this potentially had some days to you? I have no idea what you mainly target or when or where, but couldn't the days of overlap with duck only open, couldn't you just run duck only days and then you would have more days in December to market as goose days or doesn't that work that way?


----------



## crdroste (Dec 9, 2009)

I dont like the season dates at all this year, being in the south zone am not able to go goose hunting on my thanksgiving break. But at least im getting in more deer hunting in but im not seeing any deer just a bunch of geese flying over head. 
Im just hopeing that i will have a chance to get at them next year.


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

BigR, I shouldn't be complaining because you are right. It does extend my season. But the hunter in me thinks hunting ducks and geese at the same time gives folks a better quality hunt then geese alone. 2 geese a hunter can be had with 2 flocks pretty easy and the hunt is over.


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

bump


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

I didn't hunt geese once since duck closed and I had lights out fields to hunt. Where, in years past, I would have been shooting geese from Thanksgiving- end of both goose/duck. 

If the powers to be want to save geese, they are doing a good job at it as far as I am concerned. TOO MUCH WORK FOR 2 BIRDS.


----------

